# Home Visit



## mxr200 (Mar 18, 2020)

Is the home visit mandatory or can alternate arrangements be made?


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 18, 2020)

mxr200 said:


> Is the home visit mandatory or can alternate arrangements be made?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry mobile app


That varies with the grand lodge. Some don’t even do home visits.


----------



## jermy Bell (Mar 18, 2020)

We will meet at the lodge. So it's a comfortable environment for everyone.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 25, 2020)

We can meet anywhere here in Kentucky.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Apr 1, 2020)

I am confused...

A Masonic Home visit?


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 1, 2020)

Brother_Steve said:


> I am confused...
> 
> A Masonic Home visit?


Some jurisdictions visit the candidate in his home as part of the interview.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Apr 1, 2020)

Glen Cook said:


> Some jurisdictions visit the candidate in his home as part of the interview.


ah.

We have a requirement that an initiate coming up through the degrees must go to the masonic home in Burlington. It's not really held to, but it is part of progressing. That is where my line of thought was going with this thread.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 2, 2020)

Brother_Steve said:


> We have a requirement that an initiate coming up through the degrees must go to the masonic home in Burlington.


For what reason is this visit intended?


----------



## Brother_Steve (Apr 3, 2020)

Warrior1256 said:


> For what reason is this visit intended?


It's part of our constitution. Not our lodge practice.

Edited. As a newly raised master Mason...

Part 19. Post-Membership Requirements. After a Brother is raised, he must 
fulfill the following requirements within a six month period: 
(a) Visit the Masonic Home in Burlington.
(b) Witness the three Symbolic Degrees in any regular lodge. 
(c) Attend a District Lodge of Instruction. 
(d)     No Master Mason, until he shall have satisfactorily passed the Master Mason examination and at least six (6) months shall have elapsed after having received his degree, as such, shall apply for or accept membership in any body, order or organization in which a prerequisite of membership is that a person (or each male member thereof) be a Master Mason. This legislation shall not apply to Masonic Clubs, Craftsmen's Clubs or Masonic Temple Associations


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 3, 2020)

Brother_Steve said:


> It's part of our constitution. Not our lodge practice.


Which section of your constitution?


----------



## KoB (Apr 3, 2020)

For my "investigation", I had around twenty (20) PHA Brothers appear at my residence....you should've saw the response and questions I received from the neighbors after they departed!

After being "Raised" and I became a member of the "Investigation team", this Northern Jurisdiction PHA Lodge chose to visit potential candidates residences to see how this person lives.

Every brother was assigned a role. For example after about 10 minutes into the "Investigation", one brother would be assigned to use the restroom to see how clean the bathroom was and to take a visual look around the house.

Not all Lodge's partake in this "in detail investigation".

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Brother_Steve (Apr 4, 2020)

Glen Cook said:


> Which section of your constitution?


I edited above your post after you replied


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 4, 2020)

Brother_Steve said:


> I edited above your post after you replied


Thanks


----------



## Brother_Steve (Apr 4, 2020)

I apologise for having a separate conversation here. Obviously you can see where my confusion came from.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 5, 2020)

Brother_Steve said:


> (d) No Master Mason, until he shall have satisfactorily passed the Master Mason examination and at least six (6) months shall have elapsed after having received his degree, as such, shall apply for or accept membership in any body, order or organization in which a prerequisite of membership is that a person (or each male member thereof) be a Master Mason. This legislation shall not apply to Masonic Clubs, Craftsmen's Clubs or Masonic Temple Associations


I like this. I delivered my MM proficiency soon after I was raised. I was then advised by Past Masters to wait at least six months before joining an appendant body and spend this time on Blue Lodge study. I took their advice.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Apr 6, 2020)

Warrior1256 said:


> I like this. I delivered my MM proficiency soon after I was raised. I was then advised by Past Masters to wait at least six months before joining an appendant body and spend this time on Blue Lodge study. I took their advice.


This is a recent addition. Probably 2014. However, you can get dispensation to waive it.

We had a huge number of members of my lodge want to become SR masons in 2015. I was already in for two years. I still have yet to be to a scottish rite meeting. Maybe I will try to get to one when I'm out of the East ... and we're allowed to actually have a meeting.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 6, 2020)

Brother_Steve said:


> Maybe I will try to get to one when I'm out of the East ... and we're allowed to actually have a meeting.


Here's to hoping that this thing is over soon Brother.


----------

